# Plywood thickness for shop floor?



## Artfuldodger (May 18, 2011)

Hello, I've read a few post where members put 2×4's on concrete or dirt(like Bernie). Placing the joist on 16" centers, what thickness plywood should I use? If I don't use tongue & groove should i put cross pieces between the joist where the edge of the plywood will be. That way every edge of the plywood will be supported.


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

3/4 T&G would work quite well even extra shoring would help with sag. Over kill works,think what you will be puting on the floor,pounds per sq. ft.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I would use 3/4" plywood. If you use 16" centers your seams should fall on the centers the same for your cross supports. You could even use 12" centers if you wanted. Just be sure to use a grid work lay out to accommodate moving heavy machines around so it bears the weight equally no matter where you place heavy equipment.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes - 3/4" works well in my shop. And like Alan says, over kill on cross members works better then not enough. Greg is on the money 12". Sounds like these boys were in my shop. I do have lots of cross members and as your laying down the floor, wlak on the ends and notice the saging. prop up your ply as you go along. Be flexible in your work to avoid to much flex in your floor. Good luck


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I used 3/4" T & G plywood on 16", on center, 2×4's layed on concrete and it works well. I put extra 2/4's where I knew the heavy equipment would be. ( Like my table saw).


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'll check it with a level and shim as necessary. It might be awhile before I do it but I'm trying to get as much info. as possible. I just registered on this sight and really like it.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

ditto what many above have said. Be sure to use tongue and groove flooring or you will have seams that are not supported where they cross over to the joints. If you use regular plywood you'd have to put a second floor over the subfloor.


----------

